# Lord's Day Preparation Frustration



## MarieP (Apr 10, 2010)

My situation is fairly unique, but I am sure you all have had similar experiences.

I can't drive, and so I do not have the privilege of leaving someplace whenever I choose. This can get pretty frustrating at times, and God uses it to teach me patience.

The worst thing that frustrates me is that my family does not seem to understand that I want to be home by 10:00 on Saturday nights so I can prepare for the Lord's Day. They have no sense of the vital importance that we prepare our hearts before entering into God's house.

Unfortunately, Satan would love me to lose my cool over something spiritual, and so it's a struggle for me between a righteous desire to prepare for the Lord's Day and the command for me to be anxious about nothing and be patient.

Tonight was especially bad, and so I covet prayers as I am having to settle my heart even more than normal. I basically let out an audible sigh and wanted to pull my hair out. They saw that I was impatient, and I apologized for that, and I thought about explaining once again why I need to be home tonight when I do, but then it would just fall on ears that don't understand.

Any tips???


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 10, 2010)

Understood. We have stopped accepting most invitations to go out on Saturday night as Sunday mornings are otherwise terrible (think ten tired children, one irritated dad, and one very graceful wife holding it all together, trying to get out the door by 8:30am). That just doesn't work, so we removed the issue. For you, Marie, it is not so easy, but I'll pray for you. I'm guessing the frustration must be fairly constant, so 'an audible sigh' is probably a pretty measured response (though not ideal, I agree).

It is good to be zealous in all good things.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Apr 10, 2010)

When one is providentially hindered, the Lord certainly understands your desire. In such situations, we need to remain gracious, even to those who frustrate our efforts. That also pleases God. But, do explain your desires again, as graciously and patiently as possible. Pray for them to see your intent to please the Lord and care for your soul. God bless you in his day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm sorry Marie, that's a very difficult situation. I agree with Pastor Ferrel's advice and I'll say a prayer for you.


----------



## Berean (Apr 10, 2010)

Praying for your situation, Marie


----------



## Andres (Apr 10, 2010)

Marie, I pray you don't take this as callous, because I mean it as a sincere solution, but perhaps you could obtain a driver's license? Of course, I don't know your entire situation, so I understand if this is not feasible. My only other advice would be that you maybe try to prepare your heart even when you are away from home. Take a small bible with you and read some passages and just begin praying for worship tomorrow.

 for you not too get frustrated.


----------



## JennyG (Apr 11, 2010)

I've experienced, not the same, but somewhat comparable difficulties, -which I haven't always handled as graciously as you seem to handle yours.
Will pray for the situation!


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 11, 2010)

I was talking to someone at my church today who has been in a similar situation. She said that it seemed to help if she was careful to put the burden on herself and explain to her family that they would really be doing her a kindness if they would allow to her to be home early on Saturdays. Basically, she would explain it as her problem and tell them that it would be a favor to her if the could help her in that way.

So, she would say something like, "Its really hard for me to enjoy Sundays if I don't get a lot of rest on Saturday night. I find myself tired and not enjoying or getting anything out of my time at church. I know its annoying to go back early on Saturdays, but it would mean a lot to me if we could stay out less late on Saturdays." (That's paraphrasing what I remember her telling me she used to tell her family)


----------



## newcreature (Apr 11, 2010)

As Andrew suggested, consider taking a small Bible in your purse. Maybe you could steal away some quiet moments of meditation. What I find helps me to keep my mind on the Lord is just singing hymns quietly to the Lord. Even if it is silently within your heart, a song of praise, hymn or psalm can do a lot for the mind. I am praying that you will have resolution.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 11, 2010)

You are to be commended for your consciousness of this.

There are costs, and we can suffer in obedience. It's not easy but God gives us grace to do what we cannot do in our own strength.

We may sense blessing, we may not.

Many times we go full steam until we drop late Saturday to clear the sabbath as best we can. I've sometimes done that by getting things done ahead of schedule to avoid doing them on the sabbath.

This isn't a complete answer, but I have many times felt God somehow has redeemed the time on the sabbath. So, even if I'm up late or not asleep until very late, I still wake up refreshed or get refreshed on the the sabbath. It is amazing how many times this has happened.

The situation God has given you to be faithful in- on one hand you are dependent on others for a ride, on the other you are out late Saturday night waiting for that. 

No easy answer. 

How can you glorify God most with the circumstances He has given you?

Does God want you to witness to these others about the sabbath by making them aware of your need to prepare for it?

Cut short the late Saturday night visits?

Find an alternate time for the Saturday night visits?

We are praying for you right now. Rest in Christ, and God will give you peace.


----------



## Wayne (Apr 11, 2010)

Without remembering her reasons in any prior posts, nonetheless Marie opened with the statement that she _*can't*_ drive. Have to accept it at that.

These sorts of things are always best dealt with up front. Ask consideration of the issue _before_ leaving on a Saturday evening. "How long will we be?", or "When do you think we'll be home?" might help. Or in some cases you might have to say something like, I don't want to hamper your fun, so in this case, I had better just stay here. 

Apart from that, I think that advice is wise, to take a Bible or even just some memory verse cards (much less conspicuous) along with you.


----------



## MarieP (Apr 11, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Without remembering her reasons in any prior posts, nonetheless Marie opened with the statement that she _*can't*_ drive. Have to accept it at that.
> 
> These sorts of things are always best dealt with up front. Ask consideration of the issue _before_ leaving on a Saturday evening. "How long will we be?", or "When do you think we'll be home?" might help. Or in some cases you might have to say something like, I don't want to hamper your fun, so in this case, I had better just stay here.
> 
> Apart from that, I think that advice is wise, to take a Bible or even just some memory verse cards (much less conspicuous) along with you.


 
Yes, I'm not able to drive because of my vision. And, if I could drive, I couldn't afford it. I am thankful that the place where I live is close to a number of bus routes!

Thanks for all the prayers and advice... I do generally limit going places Sat. evenings, and yesterday I had gone to my folks' house to help put together wedding invitations for my sister. I was glad to help with that, and that's another prayer request- neither my sister Julie nor her fiancee Mike are believers.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry, Marie, reading more carefully, you were saying you are not able to drive and now that that is because of vision. So, you have fewer options.

I want to adjust my response.

Thank you for the additional information.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 12, 2010)

Praying, Marie. I'm not as available as I was to help you with transportation, but you can always ask. The worst I can say is no, right?


----------



## SarahM (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't really have any other advice to give, but just wanted to thank you for the reminder to prepare my heart for worship on Sundays. I often have plenty of time to prepare, but waste it. 
One thought, though, could you begin your prep earlier and have as much ready for Sunday mornings, so you can get as much rest as possible? I'm sure it's still hard though. Praying for your situation. 

Sarah


----------

